# New Puppy ate a Twig



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Sometimes a piece of a stick or a twig will pass on it's own, there are times it can cause a problem. 

You can ask your Vet about it at today's appt., good you were able to get him in sooner. 
He's really cute.


----------



## silver9 (Jul 11, 2017)

Thanks Carolina Mom - I just got home from the vet. She didn't think it was a big deal because he wasn't showing any signs of blockage and was taking treats from her endlessly. It was 4 hours after he ate it when I got him there (6 hours now) and he just ate his regular meal like a vacuum cleaner. 

I googled something about this and another site came up with people posting who had me SO freaked out. They were talking about dogs who died from this, etc... I didn't see it in his recent poop just a few minutes ago but hopefully it will be there. I wonder if he managed to chew it more or even drop it...it happened really fast.


----------



## Anne Y. (Jan 6, 2017)

Bodhi's done this a couple times. Now we have to watch him like a hawk because he thinks sticks = second lunch. We taught a solid leave it after he swallowed his second stick, too, to try to prevent future occurrences. Although he actually just barfed up a piece of tree bark a few days ago that we weren't even aware he had eaten....so, yeah.

Just watch your pup carefully. I'm glad the vet didn't think the twig was going to be much of an issue and your puppy seems to be doing fine. 

Not that I'm recommending this per se, but we also gave pumpkin and an extra shot or two of salmon oil with his food after he ate the sticks with the hopes that those things would help things to keep moving in and through his system....


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

> *New Puppy ate a Twig*


Just one??

I swear Cooper eats a small forest of twigs, leaves, and all sorts of other stuff each day. 

Don't panic yet. So long as he chews it up into small bits it really isn't a problem. 
Right now your boy is likely teething like Cooper and chewing on anything he can get a hold of.


----------



## silver9 (Jul 11, 2017)

Thanks everyone. This is my first puppy (previously just had an adult & he was a foster too) and this is so much different. He's been acting fine all night - no distress, lethargy, vomiting, or lack of appetite - though he is obsessed with eating grass every time we go out. This isn't new though. It happened where I picked him up (was sort of in a farm area) and he has eaten grass all over the place here. I've read it can be a sign he's trying to aid digestion or he has worms, but he pooped again so I think the stick issue is behind me (and lo and behold, an entire unripened cherry was in there...no twig though... this yard has a big cherry tree). I'll find out about the worms later. The vet did the standard new puppy visit today - it was supposed to be later but I went earlier due to the twig issue.


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

I think I have your puppy's brother! 

And if it is, my puppy didn't have worms when I brought him home. The breeder does a good job with deworming.

My puppy eats twigs. So did my adult dog at this age. Never caused any harm. I asked my friend, who is a vet and warned me against this, how dogs survive in the wild. She said they die more often as a result. But to me it would be a nightmare and could begin resource guarding if we didn't let them nibble on tiny bits of wood. Note-- my friend has never had a puppy!


----------



## Mayabear (Aug 26, 2015)

Its hard to prevent these things from happening 100% of the time. Goldens are perhaps the most mouthy breed I have encountered. They love to put any and everything in their mouth. That's how they learn. 

Teaching a reliable drop it, or leave it (prior to your pup picking up something undesirable) takes time. Everything is new and interesting to your pup. 

Its normal to worry too. My wife and I have spent a decent amount of time discussing Maya's poop after she has eaten something desirable.


----------

